# Neuer Build Asus Crosshair 8 Hero, Kraken Z63, Define 7 möglich/optimal?



## Flowbock (16. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich mache mir gerade Pläne für die nächste Bastelei und habe folgende Komponenten auf dem Zettel:


Asus Crosshair VIII Hero (WiFi)
Fractal Define 7
Kraken Z63

Mir stellt sich die Frage, ob der Kraken problemlos mit den Anschlüssen rechts (zum Arbeitsspeicher hin) installiert werden kann, wenn alle 4 Speicherbänke belegt sind. Dabei handelt es sich um GSKill Ripjaw 5.

Hat einer von euch schon Erfahrung gesammelt?

Nach der Lektüre des Handbuchs vom Define 7 würde ich die Radiatoren vorn einbauen, darüber ein Bluray-Laufwerk platzieren.

Spricht etwas gegen diese Konfiguration? Gibt es bessere Layouts?

Bin für alle Tipps, Hinweise und Alternativvorschläge dankbar 

Vielen Dank vorab für Eure Unterstützung!


----------



## Flowbock (6. April 2021)

Vielleicht für jemand anderen interessant: es passte nicht mit den Anschlüssen rechts vom Prozessorsockel.
Habe den Kühler daher um 90 Grad im Uhrzeigersinn gedreht, dann war alles fitze.


----------



## SgtKlemmi (6. April 2021)

Also bei mir passt das ohne Probleme, habe vier Ramsticks drin und die Kraken macht da keine Probleme.

Ansonsten würde ich dir dringend empfehlen, den Radiator nach oben zu setzten, ist für die GraKaBelüftung deutlich besser. Bei mir war leider kein Platz für den 280er Radiator.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flowbock (6. April 2021)

Hab ich tatsächlich auch so gemacht (also den Radiator nach oben gesetzt), die Anschlüsse rechts hätten leider den RAM zur Seite gedrückt. Trotzdem danke!


----------

